# Green Lane Reservoir 4-12-08



## nicdicarlo (Apr 18, 2008)

Last saturday I took the Crawdad out on her first GLR trip of the season. We got there around 8 or so and the fog was so thick I didn't even know which was to point the boat. Being my first time on the lake, I didn't have any spots to run to so we just moved slowly away from the launch until the fog burned off. I didn't have a thermo, but my prediction was this: the bass definitely aren't super shallow just yet, but they probably weren't super deep still either. I planned on fishing and trying to find water in the 5-15' range, with shallow water close by. My buddy Charlie got one just a hair under 3 lbs pretty quickly on a crankbait, so it looked like a goot omen...
I checked the depth finder: 7'. Perfect. I thought I was putting something together right off the bat. The depth finder was marking tons of fish in the depths I had predicted. As the fog burned off, we tried some shallow coves to no avail. We shot across the lake to a rocky bluff bank that looked nice and steep...there had to be deep water there. There was, but 20' was too deep. Looked like a good summer smallie drop shot spot...its been logged in my memory. My standard light line worming methods and the standard spring time lizards weren't producing so I started tossing a lipless crank, another springtime standby, in a different spot that looked promising 5-12', steep bank, shallow water close by...I got one almost immediately...
Then I got a few more in the same area, including this white perch!...should have kept him for kitty bait.
Then I finally got into a nice one at the end of a nice long cast...
Soon after this we got off the water as the wind was picking up and made battling the trolling motor somewhat of a chore. Anyway, it was a semi-successful day on a new substantial body of water. Once the water warms a little more the real fun begins. The new mods to the Crawdad worked out well. I just have a few wiring issues to address before the next outing to clean it up a bit. Stay tuned...I'm gettin' dialed in. >


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice report, I am glad your boat mods worked out for you. I'm glad you were able to hook into a few on your first trip.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 18, 2008)

ostpics: 
heres to your first trip in the newly moded boat, oh yeah and to that white perch :beer:


----------

